# Milan: lettera per messa in mora della proprietà.



## admin (15 Giugno 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero che ha anticipato i problemi nella trattativa col presunto nuovo socio, da Casa Milan è partita una lettera per la messa in mora della proprietà. Nel caso in cui Yonghong Li non verserà i 32 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale contro il 22 giugno, interverrà personalmente Elliott.

*Il Corriere della Sera conferma tutto: Yonghong Li dovrà versare i 32 milioni di euro entro il 22 giugno. Se non lo farà, li metterà Elliott. In quel caso, poi, Li avrà altri 15 giorni per rimborsare il fondo. E non lo farà, Singer diventerà proprietario del club.

**Secondo Repubblica 
Yonghong Li non ha ancora inviato la copia del versamento dei 32 milioni. Elliott a sua volta ha inviato un sollecito. Il termine è il 28 giugno.

**Anche secondo Il Giorno Yonghong Li dovrà versare i 32 milioni di euro entro il prossimo venerdì. Se non lo farà, Elliott farà scattare la surroga e metterà i soldi. Poi lo stesso Li, per non perdere il Milan, avrà un'altra settimana (quindi entro il 28-29 giugno) per rimborsare Elliott.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero che ha anticipato i problemi nella trattativa col presunto nuovo socio, da Casa Milan è partita una lettera per la messa in mora della proprietà. Nel caso in cui Yonghong Li non verserà i 32 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale contro il 22 giugno, interverrà personalmente Elliott.



In un modo o nell altro va risolta questa situazione.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero che ha anticipato i problemi nella trattativa col presunto nuovo socio, da Casa Milan è partita una lettera per la messa in mora della proprietà. Nel caso in cui Yonghong Li non verserà i 32 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale contro il 22 giugno, interverrà personalmente Elliott.



se Li ha dei dubbi sull'offerta ora dovrà farsele andare bene.


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero che ha anticipato i problemi nella trattativa col presunto nuovo socio, da Casa Milan è partita una lettera per la messa in mora della proprietà. Nel caso in cui Yonghong Li non verserà i 32 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale contro il 22 giugno, interverrà personalmente Elliott.



Ottimo presentarsi davanti alla uefa con la messa in mora....
Poi non ho capito é una messa in mora preventiva?
Visto che ad oggi ha pagato tutto e il 22 manca una settimana.


----------



## majorero61 (15 Giugno 2018)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ottimo presentarsi davanti alla uefa con la messa in mora....
> Poi non ho capito é una messa in mora preventiva?
> Visto che ad oggi ha pagato tutto e il 22 manca una settimana.



oltretutto il CDA ha deliberato che devono arrivare entro il 28 giugno e non il 22 .... mah !!!!!


----------



## Mika (15 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Mika (15 Giugno 2018)

.
[MENTION=3354]Mika[/MENTION] leggi il regolamento. Non si parla di giornalisti e non si fanno polemiche.

Eventuali risposte solo in privato.


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero che ha anticipato i problemi nella trattativa col presunto nuovo socio, da Casa Milan è partita una lettera per la messa in mora della proprietà. Nel caso in cui Yonghong Li non verserà i 32 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale contro il 22 giugno, interverrà personalmente Elliott.



Tobia De Stefano is the new Pasquale Campopiano


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Giugno 2018)

Con parole diverse ha scritto quello che accade da un anno: se non paga, passa ad Elliot. Ma alla fine paga, e tutti muti


----------



## nybreath (16 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Giugno 2018)

Le indiscrezioni che girano sono cosí volatili e contraddittorie che é palese come la fonte di esse sia totalmente inaffidabile. Non resta che aspettare i fatti che certamente nin potrenno tardare oltre il prossimo ottobre.
Appoggio a questa proprietá e dirigenza fino alla soluzione o finché nin ne arriverá una nuova.


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Giugno 2018)

Certo che qui bisognerebbe iniziare a contestare di brutto, questi ci stanno prendendo in giro. Ma si rendono conto che squadra stanno gestendo? Pensano di essere in Lega Pro? Che schifo... Lo ripeterò fino alla morte: se questo fosse successo a Torino, li avrebbero contestato ogni giorno. Li hanno contestato quando stavano ancora primi in classifica, figuriamoci in un caso come il nostro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Certo che qui bisognerebbe iniziare a contestare di brutto, questi ci stanno prendendo in giro. Ma si rendono conto che squadra stanno gestendo? Pensano di essere in Lega Pro? Che schifo... Lo ripeterò fino alla morte: se questo fosse successo a Torino, li avrebbero contestato ogni giorno. Li hanno contestato quando stavano ancora primi in classifica, figuriamoci in un caso come il nostro.



Ma contestare perché?

Togliamo la questione UEFA, chiaramente politica.
Questo é arrivato, ha fatto fare una campagna acquisti da 200 milioni, ha fatto aumenti di capitale (tradotto soldi versati a fondo perduto nella societá) per 120 milioni veri (non perdite di bilancio volte ad abbattere gli utili della controllante) , cifra mai versata da nessuno in Italia, il tutto per ripianare una situazione disastrosa ereditata.
Li ha tempo fino a ottobre per regolare la sua posizione, nel frattempo continua a pompare soldi nel Milan, la societá opera regolarmente e ha un piano di rafforzamento.
Contestiamo il fatto che Li stia valutando quale sia la situazione economica piú conveniente per chiudere la questione con Elliot?
Questo nonostante questo sganci decine di milioni al mese per tenere pienamente operativa la societá e permettere di continuare il piano di sviluppo?

Boh. Disegnate uno scenario dove la UEFA non metteva abusivamente sotto giudizio la societá e togliete tutte le fandonie giornalistiche che volano ogni giorno....

La societá e la proprietá sta facendo quello che deve. Li se potrá terrá il Milan, altrimenti lo perderá a suo danno (non nostro che comunque siamo enormemente piú ricchi dal suo arrivo). Contestiamo perché se nin triva una soluzione perderá un sacco di soldi?

Non lo so , spiegatemi.


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2018)

*Il Corriere della Sera conferma tutto: Yonghong Li dovrà versare i 32 milioni di euro entro il 22 giugno. Se non lo farà, li metterà Elliott. In quel caso, poi, Li avrà altri 15 giorni per rimborsare il fondo. E non lo farà, Singer diventerà proprietario del club.


Secondo Repubblica Yonghong Li non ha ancora inviato la copia del versamento dei 32 milioni. Elliott a sua volta ha inviato un sollecito. Il termine è il 28 giugno.*


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2018)

*Anche secondo Il Giorno Yonghong Li dovrà versare i 32 milioni di euro entro il prossimo venerdì. Se non lo farà, Elliott farà scattare la surroga e metterà i soldi. Poi lo stesso Li, per non perdere il Milan, avrà un'altra settimana (quindi entro il 28-29 giugno) per rimborsare Elliott. *


----------



## Jino (16 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In un modo o nell altro va risolta questa situazione.



E ormai sappiamo tutti come...a giorni ci sbattono fuori dall'Europa, passeremo un mesetto tra ricorsi e contro ricorsi a Losanna, nel frattempo Elliot si prende il Milan...e poi avremo una stagione alla ricerca di un acquirente...


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma contestare perché?
> 
> Togliamo la questione UEFA, chiaramente politica.
> Questo é arrivato, ha fatto fare una campagna acquisti da 200 milioni, ha fatto aumenti di capitale (tradotto soldi versati a fondo perduto nella societá) per 120 milioni veri (non perdite di bilancio volte ad abbattere gli utili della controllante) , cifra mai versata da nessuno in Italia, il tutto per ripianare una situazione disastrosa ereditata.
> ...


Una osservazione disincantata della realtà, nude cifre alla mano, ed al netto della imprevedibilità del risultato sportivo. Non si comprende che dalla evoluzione delle vicende societarie il Milan ne trarrà solo un beneficio. Le obbligazioni contratte con Elliott sono infatti ipergarantite per oltre il doppio del valore capitale dal patrimonio sociale, la loro liquidazione comporterà semmai una modifica dell'assetto proprietario, ma il club ne uscirà completamente netto sul piano dell'indebitamento. Vedremo ad ottobre i dati di fatturato di esercizio, ma pensiamo che il processo di contrazione si sia arrestato, e sia stata innestata la marcia contraria. Rimane il contenzioso con Uefa sul FPF, di cui attendiamo gli esiti, comunque non incidenti in modo rilevante sul conto economico futuro. Pronti ad ogni fatto futuro, ma quelli attuali dicono questo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero che ha anticipato i problemi nella trattativa col presunto nuovo socio, da Casa Milan è partita una lettera per la messa in mora della proprietà. Nel caso in cui Yonghong Li non verserà i 32 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale contro il 22 giugno, interverrà personalmente Elliott.
> 
> *Il Corriere della Sera conferma tutto: Yonghong Li dovrà versare i 32 milioni di euro entro il 22 giugno. Se non lo farà, li metterà Elliott. In quel caso, poi, Li avrà altri 15 giorni per rimborsare il fondo. E non lo farà, Singer diventerà proprietario del club.
> 
> ...



Situazione surreale, da club di serie C in cattive acque.


----------



## jacky (16 Giugno 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Con parole diverse ha scritto quello che accade da un anno: se non paga, passa ad Elliot. Ma alla fine paga, e tutti muti



Muti cosa che ci stanno per sbattere fuori dalle coppe?
Forse non ti è chiaro che sta pagando il 25% di interessi sui debiti sottoscritti... È chiaramente stritolato da tutti i debiti che ha fatto, e la resa dei conti prima arriva meglio è... altro che muti...
Ma pensa te se dobbiamo difendere una nullità che ha affidato la gestione societaria a dei dilettanti.
Maldni appena ha capito l'andazzo ha salutato tutti e si è fatto grosse risate.


----------



## Manue (16 Giugno 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Muti cosa che ci stanno per sbattere fuori dalle coppe?
> Forse non ti è chiaro che sta pagando il 25% di interessi sui debiti sottoscritti... È chiaramente stritolato da tutti i debiti che ha fatto, e la resa dei conti prima arriva meglio è... altro che muti...
> Ma pensa te se dobbiamo difendere una nullità che ha affidato la gestione societaria a dei dilettanti.
> Maldni appena ha capito l'andazzo ha salutato tutti e si è fatto grosse risate.



Incredibile che ci siano ancora tifosi che si pongono in questi termini, nel senso che non hanno neanche un dubbio e anzi difendono questo operato... pazzesco


----------



## nybreath (16 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Incredibile che ci siano ancora tifosi che si pongono in questi termini, nel senso che non hanno neanche un dubbio e anzi difendono questo operato... pazzesco



Beh in questo momento è incredibile anche chi contesta un debito alto, che viene pero regolarmente pagato.

I due estremi, quello di chi difende senza dubbio è altrettanto strano di quello di chi attacca senza dubbio.


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Incredibile che ci siano ancora tifosi che si pongono in questi termini, nel senso che non hanno neanche un dubbio e anzi difendono questo operato... pazzesco



Invece di tifare Milan sembra che alcuni tifino la Yonghong Li Football Club. In aggiunta, aumenti di capitale festeggiati tanto quanto l'acquisto di un buon giocatore.


----------



## Manue (16 Giugno 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Beh in questo momento è incredibile anche chi contesta un debito alto, che viene pero regolarmente pagato.
> 
> I due estremi, quello di chi difende senza dubbio è altrettanto strano di quello di chi attacca senza dubbio.



Uhm... vediamo un po’ di estrapolare per quanto possibile cosa hai scritto. 
Il debito alto non sappiamo se sarà rimborsato, poiché dovrà essere pagato in unica soluzione. Quello che sappiamo è che il prestito di 8mln al tasso originario del 12,50% è salito al 25% proprio perché non è in corso il rimborso, direi che se non riesci a ridare 8mln un tantino di dubbi nei tifosi li fai crescere. No?

Inoltre,
non sappiamo nulla di come realmente stiano andando le cose, però per diamine, siamo stanchi e stufi di vivere un momento sportivamente parlando imbarazzante, e di precariato in società poiché sono ormai 4 anni che passiamo dalle stelle alle stalle, per poi tornare alle stelle ma non rendendoci conto di essere in una stalla....


Spero tu abbia capiro cosa voglio dire...


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Invece di tifare Milan sembra che alcuni tifino la Yonghong Li Football Club. In aggiunta, aumenti di capitale festeggiati tanto quanto l'acquisto di un buon giocatore.



È il risultato dell'opera di tre o quattro capipopolo (ora si definiscono "influencers"), che mentre il Milan va a picco si riempiono la pancia tra clicks, radio da retrobottega, posti di lavoro regalati, manifestazioni, sagre del panino con la salsiccia, libri, e magari pure qualche regalino in denaro contante.
Sono più disgustosi e famelici dei servi del Condor, ed è tutto dire.


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero che ha anticipato i problemi nella trattativa col presunto nuovo socio, da Casa Milan è partita una lettera per la messa in mora della proprietà. Nel caso in cui Yonghong Li non verserà i 32 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale contro il 22 giugno, interverrà personalmente Elliott.
> 
> *Il Corriere della Sera conferma tutto: Yonghong Li dovrà versare i 32 milioni di euro entro il 22 giugno. Se non lo farà, li metterà Elliott. In quel caso, poi, Li avrà altri 15 giorni per rimborsare il fondo. E non lo farà, Singer diventerà proprietario del club.
> 
> ...



insomma...in questi 15 giorni si decide molto. Superate queste scadenze, rimane " soltanto " da liquidare Singer entro la fine di ottobre..o ci saranno altri aumenti di capitale?

ps: poi magari iniziamo a fare un po di mercato..


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> È il risultato dell'opera di tre o quattro capipopolo (ora si definiscono "influencers"), che mentre il Milan va a picco si riempiono la pancia tra clicks, radio da retrobottega, posti di lavoro regalati, manifestazioni, sagre del panino con la salsiccia, libri, e magari pure qualche regalino in denaro contante.
> Sono più disgustosi e famelici dei servi del Condor, ed è tutto dire.




Quanta verità nelle tue parole. 

Io li chiamo neo evoluti. Ma a conti fatti son pure peggio dei vecchi evoluti che almeno difendevano una gestione che per 20 anni ci aveva fatto vincere e rivincere tutto: in un certo senso chi difendeva Galliani e Berlusconi qualche ragione ce l'aveva, e inoltre nessuno o pochissimi dei vecchi evoluti aveva guadagnato qualcosa dal suo schierarsi con la vecchia proprietà. A differenza del leader dei nuovi evoluti che addirittura, pur essendo romanista, è stato assunto in un ruolo in cui deve interagire coi tifosi. E lo fa bloccando chi esprime anche le critiche più educate...

I nuovi evoluti sinceramente non capisco cosa difendono della nuova gestione: bugie assortite continuate e ripetute, ridicoli teatrini agostani, spacconaggine ingiustificata con annessa figuraccia europea, conti in disordine, misteri, silenzi, incompetenza, incapacità gestionale, e la lista potrebbe continuare...alla fine è evidente che costoro non tifano il Milan, ma tifano per coloro che gli danno qualcosa in cambio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Giugno 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Muti cosa che ci stanno per sbattere fuori dalle coppe?
> Forse non ti è chiaro che sta pagando il 25% di interessi sui debiti sottoscritti... È chiaramente stritolato da tutti i debiti che ha fatto, e la resa dei conti prima arriva meglio è... altro che muti...
> Ma pensa te se dobbiamo difendere una nullità che ha affidato la gestione societaria a dei dilettanti.
> Maldni appena ha capito l'andazzo ha salutato tutti e si è fatto grosse risate.



1) La decisione di estrometterci dalle coppe è puramente politica, come già dimostrato da più e più analisi
2) Intanto i soldi arrivano, e i debiti non sono del Milan, ma di YL, quindi affari suoi


----------



## fra29 (16 Giugno 2018)

aldilà di webradio o gruppi Fb a me stupisce molto la posizione di La Scala.. da eroe salvapopolo vs Galliani e SB è passato a giistificare ogni roba della nuova società.. 
Eppure è un noto avvocato e qualche roba dovrebbe puzzare anche a lui..
non capisco il suo tornaconto, spiace molto perché pensavo fosse la pancia del tifo in ogni assemblea dei soci..


----------



## fra29 (16 Giugno 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> 1) La decisione di estrometterci dalle coppe è puramente politica, come già dimostrato da più e più analisi
> 2) Intanto i soldi arrivano, e i debiti non sono del Milan, ma di YL, quindi affari suoi



1. politica? davvero pensi che uefa sia britta e cattiva dopo la sentenza PSG? Qua è chiaro si vada oltre.. a Nyon sono convinti ci sia riciclaggio, almeno a loro potevano fare ol nome di chi è dietro a Li ma a quanto pare non si può proprio dimostrare nulla di "lecito"
2. Tutto molto bello.. ma 
a. la continuità aziendale come la garantisce se il tuo proprietario per un aumento di capitale demi 5 mil si indebita con il 25% di interesse?
b. dimentichi che i suoi debiti sono gsrantiti da un pegno sul Milan.. quindi ci interessa, eccome..


----------



## Manue (16 Giugno 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> 1) La decisione di estrometterci dalle coppe è puramente politica, come già dimostrato da più e più analisi
> 2) Intanto i soldi arrivano, e i debiti non sono del Milan, ma di YL, quindi affari suoi



Affari suoi?
Ma davvero dici affari suoi?

Alzo le mani, se davvero fai questa distinzione allora, bisogna alzare le mani


----------



## Cantastorie (16 Giugno 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> 1) La decisione di estrometterci dalle coppe è puramente politica, come già dimostrato da più e più analisi
> 2) Intanto i soldi arrivano, e i debiti non sono del Milan, ma di YL, quindi affari suoi


1) Certo, infatti abbiamo chiuso il bilancio con un utile nettissimo, in più allo stato attuale siamo certi che ad ottobre (neanche 4 mesi) avremo la stessa proprietà e non avremo nessun tipo di problema 
2) anche il Milan ha debiti, seppur minori e se salta la proprietà (con il Milan con gestione coatta mentre finisce all'asta) mentre si gioca la coppa Uefa secondo te la UEFA è contenta?
3)aggiungo un punto. La Uefa fin dall'inizio ha chiesto delle cose. Ti sembra che il Milan abbia fatto qualcosa per assolverle?


----------



## Garrincha (16 Giugno 2018)

Cattiva Uefa che non vuole la triade nello sport


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> 1) La decisione di estrometterci dalle coppe è puramente politica, come già dimostrato da più e più analisi
> 2) Intanto i soldi arrivano, e i debiti non sono del Milan, ma di YL, quindi affari suoi



1) prima di dare certezze su decisione politica, aspetterei quanto meno le motivazioni nei dispositivi Uefa. Prima di dire che non c'era motivo per mandarci alla camera giudicante, aspettiamo.

2)Intanto i soldi arrivano cosa? i debiti sono eccome del Milan. 123 a carico nostro più quelli fatti dal mercato, che sono tanti ma tanti tanti. Inoltre abbiamo un bilancio in rosso di -75 mln di euro, che va ripianato. Ci pensi te?


----------



## nybreath (16 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Spero tu abbia capiro cosa voglio dire...



In base a cosa sappiamo di questo prestito salito al 25%?.


----------



## Montag84 (16 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Cantastorie (16 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> .



Guarda che lo stesso discorso vale anche al contrario, l'unico problema è che fossi stato in te non avrei aggiunto le ultime due righe


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> 1) prima di dare certezze su decisione politica, aspetterei quanto meno le motivazioni nei dispositivi Uefa. Prima di dire che non c'era motivo per mandarci alla camera giudicante, aspettiamo.
> 
> 2)Intanto i soldi arrivano cosa? i debiti sono eccome del Milan. 123 a carico nostro più quelli fatti dal mercato, che sono tanti ma tanti tanti. Inoltre abbiamo un bilancio in rosso di -75 mln di euro, che va ripianato. Ci pensi te?



Mi pare impossiibile che dopo più di un anno non siano ancora chiare certe cose a livello di logiche.

Amen, affari vostri


----------



## Manue (16 Giugno 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> In base a cosa sappiamo di questo prestito salito al 25%?.



Documento depositato presso la borsa di Hong Kong, a seguito della richiesta di estendere di 1 mese il rimborso del prestito, accettata ma facendo salire gli interessi al 25%. Finanziamento ovviamente aperto a nome della moglie....


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (16 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> aldilà di webradio o gruppi Fb a me stupisce molto la posizione di La Scala.. da eroe salvapopolo vs Galliani e SB è passato a giistificare ogni roba della nuova società..
> Eppure è un noto avvocato e qualche roba dovrebbe puzzare anche a lui..
> non capisco il suo tornaconto, spiace molto perché pensavo fosse la pancia del tifo in ogni assemblea dei soci..


Purtroppo devo concordare...
Dico purtroppo perchè ho sempre considerato l'Avvocato La Scala la voce dei tifosi...specialmente quelli che non hanno le fette di salame sugli occhi e ragionano con la propria testa (giusto o sbagliato che sia) senza farsi condizionare da ''assoluta fedeltà'' che alla lunga fa più male che bene al Milan..
Invece pare che la sua sia stata una battaglia personale condotta contro il Condor...
Terminata quella si è ''appecorato'' di fronte alla nuova società in maniera inspiegabile...dico in maniera inspiegabile perchè anche al più grande degli ottimisti non può sfuggire il fatto che questa società manca ''a nastro'' tutti gli obbiettivi annunciati...ed uno come lui non può farmi credere che non se ne sia accorto... 
Peccato...perchè passare da La Scala a Laqualsiasi è un attimo...spero abbia le sue valide ragioni...che potrebbero non essere le nostre...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Giugno 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> È il risultato dell'opera di tre o quattro capipopolo (ora si definiscono "influencers"), che mentre il Milan va a picco si riempiono la pancia tra clicks, radio da retrobottega, posti di lavoro regalati, manifestazioni, sagre del panino con la salsiccia, libri, e magari pure qualche regalino in denaro contante.
> Sono più disgustosi e famelici dei servi del Condor, ed è tutto dire.





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quanta verità nelle tue parole.
> 
> Io li chiamo neo evoluti. Ma a conti fatti son pure peggio dei vecchi evoluti che almeno difendevano una gestione che per 20 anni ci aveva fatto vincere e rivincere tutto: in un certo senso chi difendeva Galliani e Berlusconi qualche ragione ce l'aveva, e inoltre nessuno o pochissimi dei vecchi evoluti aveva guadagnato qualcosa dal suo schierarsi con la vecchia proprietà. A differenza del leader dei nuovi evoluti che addirittura, pur essendo romanista, è stato assunto in un ruolo in cui deve interagire coi tifosi. E lo fa bloccando chi esprime anche le critiche più educate...
> 
> I nuovi evoluti sinceramente non capisco cosa difendono della nuova gestione: bugie assortite continuate e ripetute, ridicoli teatrini agostani, spacconaggine ingiustificata con annessa figuraccia europea, conti in disordine, misteri, silenzi, incompetenza, incapacità gestionale, e la lista potrebbe continuare...alla fine è evidente che costoro non tifano il Milan, ma tifano per coloro che gli danno qualcosa in cambio.



A questo mi riferisco quando dico che gli ultimi 5 anni e più dei due brianzoli hanno creato dei "mostri" fra i tifosi del Milan. Si tratta in gran parte di ex "non evoluti" che adesso, un po' per tornaconto personale (nella maggioranza dei casi) un po' per mostrarsi a tutti i costi anti-vecchia gestione, difendono la nuova "società" in qualsiasi situazione, sportiva od economica, anche contro la logica o l'evidenza dei fatti. 

Un po' come nella fattoria orwelliana, dove i maiali conducono la rivolta contro i padroni per poi diventare come loro, i non evoluti, dopo le aspre critiche agli ex padroni e ai loro servi evoluti, si trasformano in neo evoluti ed ascari dei nuovi padroni. Non che sia avvenuto a tutti ovviamente e per fortuna, ma è stato un processo di trasformazione molto diffuso.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Mi pare impossiibile che dopo più di un anno non siano ancora chiare certe cose a livello di logiche.
> 
> Amen, affari vostri



già, me lo chiedo pure io come sia possibile.


----------



## nybreath (16 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Documento depositato presso la borsa di Hong Kong, a seguito della richiesta di estendere di 1 mese il rimborso del prestito, accettata ma facendo salire gli interessi al 25%. Finanziamento ovviamente aperto a nome della moglie....



Quindi può essere qualsiasi cosa. Penso sia evidente che LI non abbia facilità a reperire gli strumenti finanziari, ma l'unica certezza al momento è che non ha saltato una scadenza. Queste altre cose come le sue presunte società fallite, o altri debiti che non sono suoi ma si pensa sono suoi, insomma, li possiamo anche collegare e possiamo anche pensare siano suoi, ma per adesso sono solo dubbi.
Li non è il presidente chiaro che vorrei, per adesso però non posso dire che non stia pagando quanto pattuito, che sappia dove li prende questi soldi sarebbe una sciocchezza e vorrei sapero, ma poi mi rendo anche conto che sono fatti che non mi riguardano. 
Poi che venisse uno con i soldi, che mi fa gli acquisti che voglio è ovvio, ma la verità è che per adesso lui ci sta, e dobbiamo sperare che faccia bene, sarebbe bello un altro soggetto chiaro e con i soldi ma non ci sta, farsi tutte le seg mentali con nuovi soci, dove arrivano i soldi, che tasso di interesse ha il prestito non è utile a nessuno, ci vogliono meno giri mentali e più praticità. 
Adesso noi questo abbiamo e io spero che gestisca le cose al meglio, mettermi a sperare che fallisca quando non so neppure cosa succederà dopo mi sembra troppo, poi viene un soggeto migliore, tanto di guadagnato, ma che venga un soggetto migliore è un altra cosa incerta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2018)

I soldi, come sempre, arriveranno, arriveranno fino ad ottobre, quando Berlusconghong Li si rivelerà insolvente e il Milan passerà ad Elliot.


----------



## havok (16 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I soldi, come sempre, arriveranno, arriveranno fino ad ottobre, quando Berlusconghong Li si rivelerà insolvente e il Milan passerà ad Elliot.



Ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto? Se è certo che il Milan passa ad elliot, perché continuare a pagare?
Ma scrivete a vanvera solo perché non avete altro da fare?

Li pagherà ancora, All ultimo minuto, come fate tutti voi con le vostre scadenze o come fa qualsiasi altra società quando ha obblighi di riscatto.


----------



## havok (16 Giugno 2018)

Che poi li sta mettendo vagonate di soldi, altri 32milioni dovuti a buchi di bilancio precedenti e si deve preoccupare se il Milan sta fuori dalle coppe e perde 20milioni. Fuori dalle coppe con tutti i bilanci in ordine, roba da impuntarsi e non iscrivere mai più il Milan in Europa e fare causa per danni di immagine. Ingiornali possono scrivere quel che vogliono, ma trovare un altro che fa il terzo mercato più dispendioso in Europa è difficile. Solo psg e city han speso più di lui. Colpa di mirabelli che non ha speso bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero che ha anticipato i problemi nella trattativa col presunto nuovo socio, da Casa Milan è partita una lettera per la messa in mora della proprietà. Nel caso in cui Yonghong Li non verserà i 32 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale contro il 22 giugno, interverrà personalmente Elliott.
> 
> *Il Corriere della Sera conferma tutto: Yonghong Li dovrà versare i 32 milioni di euro entro il 22 giugno. Se non lo farà, li metterà Elliott. In quel caso, poi, Li avrà altri 15 giorni per rimborsare il fondo. E non lo farà, Singer diventerà proprietario del club.
> 
> ...



Comunque ora stavo riflettendo su un altro scenario. 

Secondo me ad ottobre, in qualche modo, il cinese riuscirà a finanziare il debito e si starà con lui. 

E' l'ipotesi peggiore. Ma andrà cosi.

L'unico modo per vedere il cinese via dal Milan è quella di una squalifica di 3 anni dalle coppe. In quel caso anche volendo Li non potrà dare via al suo piano. Senza CL cade tutto il castello e taglierà la corda


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Situazione surreale, da club di serie C in cattive acque.



No, noi siamo andati oltre: nemmeno nei club di lega pro più disastrati succede che il CDA intimi alla proprietà di versare i soldi dovuti. 

Ma per i nuovi evoluti va sempre tutto bene. Loro hanno la risposta, o meglio la scusa, pronta per tutto. Ormai son talmente disperati che si sono ridotti ad esultare per gli aumenti di capitale. Capito? Secondo questi qua dobbiamo festeggiare perché il cinefake versa 10 miseri milioni che tra l'altro servono a pagare i conti della scellerata gestione messa in piedi da Fassone e Mirabelli. Ora son curioso di vedere come giustificano il rosso di 75 milioni che emergerà dal bilancio. Son fiducioso però che anche stavolta riusciranno a trovare le giustificazioni più fantasiose e artificiali, cioè basate sul nulla.

Ormai il loro arrampicamento sugli specchi dovrebbe diventare una disciplina olimpica, in questi mesi ho letto di tutto: il mitologico primo anno di Paratici, i giocatori che si devono ambientare, èsolocolpadimontella, i giornalisti cattivi che sono prevenuti, la non necessarietà di una proprietà forte e conosciuta facepalm, e dulcis in fundo il mega complotto della Uefa cattiva.

La verità è che per loro ammettere che nel fidarsi del cinefake hanno preso una cantonata è dura e quindi pur di non ammettere che hanno preso una cantonata continuano nel loro patetico tentativo di giusticare la vergognosa situazione in cui siamo caduti per colpa della trinità LI-Fassone-Mirabelli.

Tra l'altro non capisco perché non ammettere di aver avuto torto: io per esempio non ho nessun problema a dire che fino a luglio ero molto contento della nuova gestione, poi ho visto cose che, per me, non erano corrette ed ho cambiato posizione, non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso nel dirlo. Si è più intelligenti nell'ammettere i propri sbagli che non nel persistere nell'errore.


----------



## Manue (16 Giugno 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Quindi può essere qualsiasi cosa. Penso sia evidente che LI non abbia facilità a reperire gli strumenti finanziari, ma l'unica certezza al momento è che non ha saltato una scadenza. Queste altre cose come le sue presunte società fallite, o altri debiti che non sono suoi ma si pensa sono suoi, insomma, li possiamo anche collegare e possiamo anche pensare siano suoi, ma per adesso sono solo dubbi.
> Li non è il presidente chiaro che vorrei, per adesso però non posso dire che non stia pagando quanto pattuito, che sappia dove li prende questi soldi sarebbe una sciocchezza e vorrei sapero, ma poi mi rendo anche conto che sono fatti che non mi riguardano.
> Poi che venisse uno con i soldi, che mi fa gli acquisti che voglio è ovvio, ma la verità è che per adesso lui ci sta, e dobbiamo sperare che faccia bene, sarebbe bello un altro soggetto chiaro e con i soldi ma non ci sta, farsi tutte le seg mentali con nuovi soci, dove arrivano i soldi, che tasso di interesse ha il prestito non è utile a nessuno, ci vogliono meno giri mentali e più praticità.
> Adesso noi questo abbiamo e io spero che gestisca le cose al meglio, mettermi a sperare che fallisca quando non so neppure cosa succederà dopo mi sembra troppo, poi viene un soggeto migliore, tanto di guadagnato, ma che venga un soggetto migliore è un altra cosa incerta.



Perché dici che può essere qualsiasi cosa?
Sono i soldi utilizzati da Lì per partecipare ad un aumento di capitale...non può essere qualsiasi cosa. 

Li ogni scadenza tira fuori soldi non suoi, praticamente tappa buchi, ma prima o poi chiuderanno i rubinetti, ovunque è la nostra speranza è che in quel momento ci saranno a cosa treni da prendere per l’AcMilan. 
A me se Li finisce in mutande non interessa, quello che spero è che quando accadrà sarà già lontano da noi!


----------



## Manue (16 Giugno 2018)

havok ha scritto:


> Che poi li sta mettendo vagonate di soldi, altri 32milioni dovuti a buchi di bilancio precedenti e si deve preoccupare se il Milan sta fuori dalle coppe e perde 20milioni. Fuori dalle coppe con tutti i bilanci in ordine, roba da impuntarsi e non iscrivere mai più il Milan in Europa e fare causa per danni di immagine. Ingiornali possono scrivere quel che vogliono, ma trovare un altro che fa il terzo mercato più dispendioso in Europa è difficile. Solo psg e city han speso più di lui. Colpa di mirabelli che non ha speso bene.



Buchi precedenti?
Questi sono aumenti di capitale per mantenere i dipendenti e fornitori dell’AcMilan, mica per i buchi precedenti. 

Senza quesi aumenti, come paghi gli altri?

I ricavi dalla Cina tanto sperati sono un fallimento, i ricavi dalla CL sappiamo com’è finita...
Sono continui aumenti per i mancati introiti


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Giugno 2018)

Con il mercato che abbiamo fatto non mi pare male il risultato di -75 milioni.
Il problema è che non lo possiamo ripetere nonostante avremmo bisogno di rinforzarci per raggiungere la Champions (se la Uefa non ci blocca).

Se la Uefa non rompesse le scatole io non tiferei contro Li anche se mi dà fastidio tutto il mistero che c'è attorno. In questa situazione invece spero che arrivi qualcuno a salvarci.
Però se Li non demorde forse è perché pensa che qualcosa possa sbloccare la situazione, altrimenti gli converrebbe cercare di limitare i danni.

Boh.

Qui nessuno ci capisce nulla, i giornali sparano tutte le ipotesi possibili e così qualcuno di loro probabilmente ci azzeccherà.


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Buchi precedenti?
> Questi sono aumenti di capitale per mantenere i dipendenti e fornitori dell’AcMilan, mica per i buchi precedenti.
> 
> Senza quesi aumenti, come paghi gli altri?
> ...


Si tratta di aumenti di capitale, del valore complessivo di 60 milioni di euro, deliberati nella assemblea dei soci del 18 maggio 2017, un mese dopo il closing, nel quadro del piano industriale, concordato con Elliott, per la patrimonializzazione e gestione ordinaria del club per l'esercizio al 30 giugno 2018.


----------



## Salina (16 Giugno 2018)

Allora riepilogando li non ha piu un soldo,fatica a trovare I 32 milioni,se anche li trovasse ad ottobre passiamo ad elliot perche 
Non riesce ad estinguere il debito,nel frattempo in parecchi vorrebbero diventare suoi soci per per poi prendere la maggioranza successivamente,operazione che lo farebbe forse chiudere in perdita ma non totale ,e lui testa di bronzo rifiuta,giusto per perdere tutto il capitale investito, questo e quello che ci dice la stampa ma certo tutto molto logico, ma va la fuori di testa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2018)

havok ha scritto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto? Se è certo che il Milan passa ad elliot, *perché continuare a pagare*?
> Ma scrivete a vanvera solo perché non avete altro da fare?
> 
> Li pagherà ancora, All ultimo minuto, come fate tutti voi con le vostre scadenze o come fa qualsiasi altra società quando ha obblighi di riscatto.


Perché è Berlusconhong Li a metterli, non Yonghong Li


----------



## nybreath (16 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Perché dici che può essere qualsiasi cosa?
> Sono i soldi utilizzati da Lì per partecipare ad un aumento di capitale...non può essere qualsiasi cosa.



C'è un documento che dice che sono soldi di LI utilizzati per un aumento di capitale del Milan? Se è cosi ok, potresti linkare il documento?


----------



## havok (17 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché è Berlusconhong Li a metterli, non Yonghong Li



Quindi paga per poi perderli? Ragionamento che non fa una piega ma straloool


----------



## havok (17 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No, noi siamo andati oltre: nemmeno nei club di lega pro più disastrati succede che il CDA intimi alla proprietà di versare i soldi dovuti.
> 
> Ma per i nuovi evoluti va sempre tutto bene. Loro hanno la risposta, o meglio la scusa, pronta per tutto. Ormai son talmente disperati che si sono ridotti ad esultare per gli aumenti di capitale. Capito? Secondo questi qua dobbiamo festeggiare perché il cinefake versa 10 miseri milioni che tra l'altro servono a pagare i conti della scellerata gestione messa in piedi da Fassone e Mirabelli. Ora son curioso di vedere come giustificano il rosso di 75 milioni che emergerà dal bilancio. Son fiducioso però che anche stavolta riusciranno a trovare le giustificazioni più fantasiose e artificiali, cioè basate sul nulla.
> 
> ...



Ottimo quindi qual è il tuo punto di vista? Perché i punti ei vista sono due. O Berlusconi ci ha venduti a un morto di fame, o hai torto e hanno ragione i "non evoluti" a difendere Li, che come scritto poco fa la stagione scorsa ha speso meno solo di psg e city, piazzando il Milan al terzo posto tra le squadre che han speso di più.


----------

